# Monitoring Texts with iPhones



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I accidentally discovered something that may be helpful to others.

My family all have iPhones, and we also all share an Apple ID.

Out of the blue the other day I started getting copies of all of one of my son's texts! It took me a while, but I figured out why and also how to get copies of texts from the other family phones if I want.

First everyone shares an Apple ID.

Under SETTINGS, scroll down to "messages"

Turn on "iMessage"

Scroll down further to "Send & Receive" and open that

All phones using iMessage should be listed and you can select any from the list that you wish to monitor.

Voila, you will get copies of all texts as they are sent live. 

Hope this is helpful to some.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

You have to be careful with this because then it sends messages funny. When we got our new iPhones a few months ago this was on on our phones. Seems like an easy way to get copies of messages from each others phones (especially if you're monitoring for one reason or another) but it can also end up sending a message to someone else looking like it came from someone else! At one point I had J and my daughters set up on my phone like this. When I would text my daughter it would send the same text from me to her, but in a copy from J. So if I text her "good morning" She'd get one from me that said "good morning" and then immediately one from J that said "good morning". If you're using this for monitoring and trying to do it privately, it could tip your hand. 

So, just be careful!!!


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I did something similar - after an update, I set it up so her iMessages would also go to my old iPad that sat in my office un-used.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

For non-monitoring situations it's a really good idea that everybody has their own unique Apple ID. Apps and media can be purchased once and shared with Family Sharing.

Set up Family Sharing - Apple Support

Family Sharing and Apple ID for your child


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

All iphone should have their own appleid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a double-edged sword.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

There must be a trick to it... maybe because I am the account owner, but nobody can tell when I get their texts. And it's easy for me to turn off if it gets annoying (my youngest has been known to just text 1000 poop emojis)...

Does not seem to affect when they get texts from me either...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

